

Try hull.io now with our interactive playground - romain_dardour
http://hull.io/try

======
RKearney
Is it absolutely necessary to have ChartBeat, Google Analytics, GoSquared,
MixPanel, AND NewRelic? I think one form of analytics would suffice, no?

That being said, it just sits there saying Please Wait in the text box and
never gets anywhere. I'm wondering if blocking all those third party scripts
is what's preventing the demo from continuing.

~~~
romain_dardour
We're really sorry about this. We're taking heavy traffic, and our Redis
instance is getting hammered, which is why certain inits are breaking.

Actually, all those trackers are an oversight from me.

We have tracking both from the app (it handles it's own traffic), and the
website.

You're totally right we don't need all of those. We'll remove those from the
website on this page.

